# Controlled hunt results



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Results are in,
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/hun...s/maindrawingresults/tabid/18729/Default.aspx


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

wallydog said:


> Results are in,
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/hun...s/maindrawingresults/tabid/18729/Default.aspx


I am in the Ravenna one and have a question. I signed up because my son is a minor. How can I transfer it to him?

Thanks for your reply in advance.

Bill aka wormdunker69


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

I won I won LOL. yeah. My 1st controlled deer hunt. Actually everyone who applied gets to go. So me and Woody get to go. Wild cat hollow.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Wormdunker69,
If drawn, the applicant will receive 2 permits, 1 for the applicant and 1 for the partner of their choice. At least 1 hunter must be *18 years or older*. The Department of Defense charges a $5 administrative fee to each participant. 90 pairs of hunters will be chosen to hunt each day. Shotguns only. No muzzleloaders or handguns permitted. 

Just Transfer the permit to someone you trust (if Anyone) over 18 to hunt with your son if you can not go.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

woodysoutdoors said:


> Actually everyone who applied gets to go.


 i had applied for over 10 years for mosquito and ravenna. never got the call(i know its not a call, its a letter) i quit applying when they started asking for my SSN over the web.

good luck to all who were picked. woodysoutdoors, my reply is nothing personal towards you, but everybody doesn't get to go. unless your statement ment, everybody that you know who applied was picked. then congrads, your a lucky bunch and i read it wrong


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Everyone that appied for the new Early muzzle load gets the permit.Thats not the case for the other hunts.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

My wife got picked for plumbrook. Yeeeeaaaah! I hope it holds up, she was picked last year & then was cancelled because they screwed up & picked to many names. Were looking forward to it. A buddy invited me a couple years ago & never saw so many deer in one day.


----------



## dcemsmedic2693 (May 20, 2005)

I have been applying for the controlled hunts for 6-7 years now and have never been drawn, but I see so many names there repeatedly. It really is very frustrating. Yeah everyone that put in for the early Muz hunts got it. I really think that this is another way for them to make more money as this was the first year you had to ay for the Muz hunts. Good luck to those who were picked.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

what I was saying is everyone who entered for wild cat (early muzzle loader) last year got to go and everyone who entered this year gets to go, if I am wrong then so be it but to my knowledge this is true.

as for SS number on the net I trust it more than on some disk that the gov let an intern take home and get stolen..yep you guessed it all my info was on that disk.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

ezbite said:


> wrong! wrong! wrong! i had applied for over 10 years for mosquito and ravenna. never got the call(i know its not a call, its a letter) i quit applying when they started asking for my SSN over the web.
> 
> good luck to all who were picked. woodysoutdoors, my reply is nothing personal towards you, but everybody doesn't get to go. unless your statement ment, everybody that you know who applied was picked. then congrads, your a lucky bunch and i read it wrong


I MEANT for wild cat. Why doesn't everyone just jump me for a sentence mistake. ok let me rephrase that. I did say wild cat but part of my sentence was taken out of context.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

woodysoutdoors said:


> I won I won LOL. yeah. My 1st controlled deer hunt. Actually everyone who applied gets to go. So me and Woody get to go. Wild cat hollow.


I MEANT FOR WILD CAT HOLLOW. EXCUSE ME. 

I am SORRY if some of you don't get picked and some of the same ones do. Think of it like this..does everyone win the lottery? No, or we'd all be rich. This was a 1st for me and I was excited. Forgive me for wanting to share my excitement with OGF members.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

woodysoutdoors said:


> as for SS number on the net I trust it more than on some disk that the gov let an intern take home and get stolen..yep you guessed it all my info was on that disk.


Mine was to!


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

Did you get the papers in the mail that said they would cover you for a year then after that you have to pay them to protect you. However, they are not responsible if something happens. It makes no sense to me.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

woodysoutdoors said:


> Did you get the papers in the mail that said they would cover you for a year then after that you have to pay them to protect you. However, they are not responsible if something happens. It makes no sense to me.


I got it, bad on my part I did not sign up for it. It should be free for life since the State messed up. All that did was give the bad guys a one year wait.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

That's how I felt it should be free. I did not sign up either. Wonder if it is too late to sign up?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

My Wife and I were just discussing that....


----------



## mjeberst (Jun 18, 2007)

dcemsmedic2693 said:


> I have been applying for the controlled hunts for 6-7 years now and have never been drawn, but I see so many names there repeatedly. It really is very frustrating. Yeah everyone that put in for the early Muz hunts got it. I really think that this is another way for them to make more money as this was the first year you had to ay for the Muz hunts. Good luck to those who were picked.


The Division of Wildlife actually looses money on controlled hunts. We have to pay to send out all the publications, pay people to process the applications, enter data, and run the actual hunts. Its just a way to get people who dont have access to very much prime hunitng land, the opportunity to have a good hunt. As far as the SSN thing, it's because we get hundreds of people cheating, and putting their name in more than once, using fake names and all kinds of stuff. Its just an effort to increase everyone's chances.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Didn't get drawn for either the Plumbrook or Ravenna but I did put in for the early muzzleloader hunt for Wildcat Hollow ( along with about 1200 other guys). For the big 5 drawings they had 32541 applicants and only 717 drawn. Not good odds 45-1. Also they made $97623 off the big 5.


----------



## Scaupstopper (May 26, 2005)

My wife got pulled for the Ravenna ladies hunt. It will be a good chance for her to kill a nice buck.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

mjeberst said:


> The Division of Wildlife actually looses money on controlled hunts. We have to pay to send out all the publications, pay people to process the applications, enter data, and run the actual hunts.


You would have a hard convincing me that the State looses money on the controlled hunt. At 3-5 dollars pop they are making money or they would be charging more. ODNR will not loose money. As far as ODNR people working, they would be getting paid regardless. If the hunt is on their day off, they work it, and they get comp time or a flex day for their time. I'm an OCSEA (Ohio Civil Service Employees Association) member and I know how the State is cheap. If they can get out of paying overtime they will.


----------



## zoar (Apr 19, 2004)

The controlled hunts are a joke. I personally know three different guys that were given tags without even applying, they just "knew somebody." I'm paying three bucks a pop and these guys are passing them out to their buddies. In PA all drawings are open to the public and all tags are given to people who have applied.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

zoar said:


> The controlled hunts are a joke. I personally know three different guys that were given tags without even applying, they just "knew somebody." I'm paying three bucks a pop and these guys are passing them out to their buddies. In PA all drawings are open to the public and all tags are given to people who have applied.


Zoar, report them and the person who gave them out to the AG office. That is unethical. I am sure there were several violations there. Gov. Strickland is big on ethics right now since Gov Shaft left. 

In Pa. when did that start. The residents used to get them first and the scraps are handed out to a non residents. I stopped hunting their after Biologist Gary Ault screwed the whole state up. The last year I hunted their I went from seeing 30-40 deer a day to only seeing 2 deer the entire day. Sportsman groups are suing the Game Comm. because of it.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

Being new to the area (my husband that is) we don't have much opportunity to hunt. we have to use public land. Therefore, I am thankful for this opportunity and I am very excited about it.

connie


----------



## 1newbie (Aug 20, 2007)

anyone going to shawnee in October


----------



## Scaupstopper (May 26, 2005)

I also got magee for the same day I have Ravenna. 10-27. Entertaining offers of trade.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

if anyone has one they want to get rid of let me know i dident get drawn this year either waterfowl or deer thanks


----------



## White horn (Sep 3, 2007)

I was picked for Mosquito Creek , Adult muzzleloader 1/18/08. Would be willing to trade you.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

White horn said:


> I was picked for Mosquito Creek , Adult muzzleloader 1/18/08. Would be willing to trade you.


Would you like yo trade for a youth mosquito for Oct 6th.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Got the following for possible trades:

Mercer 12/28 
E.Sandusky Bay 12/29,30,31

Either or both...would like a Pipe Creek, Magee, Ottawa duck, weekend. Or Misquito Weekend.


----------

